# "I love it when an idea comes together"



## Gryphos (Aug 1, 2014)

So I just had one of those moments writing, what I've decided to dub an 'A-team moment', when a "plan comes together" (or an idea, more accurately).

Some context. In an early chapter of my WIP the main character is sleeping on the deck of his docked airship, but the ship's balloon is blocking his view of the stars, so he has a thought about how "the view of the heavens is worst when you're closest to them". At the time I just wrote that because I thought it sounded good, with no deeper meaning and no relevance to anything else in the story.

Fast forward a few chapters and MC is talking to a dude about how which is better view, "the sky from below, or the earth from above". The dude states confidently how the former is better, as metaphorically, the sky represents the amazing. what inspires people, and basically that if a person reached the 'sky', what would they have to look at other than the ordinary earth?

So I suddenly had a eureka moment, and promptly wrote the MC to repeat the thought he had on his airship. And voila, I'd gone from having a nice sounding but pointless piece of pseudo-philosophical musing, and unintentionally stumbled upon an opportunity to make it completely relevant! I love it when an idea comes together.

That was my A-team moment, but what kind of A-team moments have you had? When things just fall into place so perfectly.


----------



## Ryan_Crown (Aug 1, 2014)

Haven't had one of those in a while but I'm going to have to remember that phrase -- 'A-team moment'.  That is awesome!!


----------



## The Maven (Aug 1, 2014)

Those A-team moments (love the comparison by the way!) are one of the joys of writing.

I had a similar moment when writing my novel. There were several inconsistencies and holes that weren't quite filled by the first book but I didn't know why I was leaving them.. Then I sat over a week to draft a timeline for the rest of the series and soon realized that many of these holes were perfectly suited to slot other events further along the timeline into. 

The airships idea does sound fascinating though. Would like to know more about how you describe them and whether I'm imagining them similarly.


----------



## Fyle (Aug 5, 2014)

I like the idea of airships as well. If executed well, that could be interesting.

I would however wonder how to explain the physics behind them. Unless the story takes place in a modern era?


----------



## Gryphos (Aug 5, 2014)

Fyle said:


> I like the idea of airships as well. If executed well, that could be interesting.
> 
> I would however wonder how to explain the physics behind them. Unless the story takes place in a modern era?



Well it is a bit off-topic, but the airships are basically a hull suspended below a balloon by wires and beams, so on the deck you geta  great panoramic view, but can't see directly above, as the balloon blocks your view. I didn't want the balloons to be massive (as they were in real life) so I just invented a gas with extreme amounts of lift. Haven't come up with a name for it, but the characters just refer to it as "airship gas". The ships move and steer using propellers powered by fuel-burning engines.


----------



## Fyle (Aug 5, 2014)

Gryphos said:


> Well it is a bit off-topic, but the airships are basically a hull suspended below a balloon by wires and beams, so on the deck you geta  great panoramic view, but can't see directly above, as the balloon blocks your view. I didn't want the balloons to be massive (as they were in real life) so I just invented a gas with extreme amounts of lift. Haven't come up with a name for it, but the characters just refer to it as "airship gas". The ships move and steer using propellers powered by fuel-burning engines.



Cool. Sounds good. 

Ya, sorry, it is a bit off topic. It's more interesting than usual so I commented. It seems like a great addition to a story if pulled off right, and seems like it works for you.

As far as the on topic comment, I don't have too much to say. When ideas fall in place I just know it and it feels like I just found a new piece to the puzzle. It's hard to describe for me.


----------

